# What do buy for my circular driveway?



## idaho_01 (Jan 7, 2022)

What should I purchase to plow this area? This is the driveway at my house and I need the entire area outlined in red to be plowed. I don't have any interest in plowing anything other than this area, but just need to keep my driveway and in front of my shop clear, which is outlined in red. I currently am paying somebody $80 every time it snows 4 inches to plow this area, and he uses a v-plow on his truck. I am wanting to start saving some money in the long term and do it myself. What should I buy?

Vehicles I own.
Toyota Tundra 4x4, with V8
2008 Polaris RZR 800
2008 Polaris Sportsman 800

Concerns/questions:
-Would a plow on an on the ATV or UTV(RZR) be able to keep up with this area or is it too big?
-I am assuming a snow blower probably wouldn't be suited for this, correct me if I'm wrong.
-If I bought a plow for my truck, would I be able to quickly connect and disconnect it by myself without much hassle as this is my daily driver and don't want to lug a plow around town.
-What is the best tool for the job here, ATV plow, UTV/side by side Plow, Truck Plow?
- Straight plow or a V plow for any of the vehicles mentioned.

Thanks!









-


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm curious what part of the state your in. Boise valley gets 20 inches of snow a year, Island Park gets 200+. I'd say if your averaging less than 35 inches of snowfall a year you're ATV or UTV plow is fine. Anything more than that and you'll probably wish you had a plow mounted on your truck. All of the major brands make plows that will fit your truck and anything built in the last 10 years will be fairly easy to get on and off.



idaho_01 said:


> -I am assuming a snow blower probably wouldn't be suited for this, correct me if I'm wrong.


If you got time and tenacity it's suited just fine for it. I plowed a driveway up in the mountains a few years ago that got lots of snow. Small driveway but he lived far away so I had to charge lots. Felt bad, so I helped him find an old plow truck so he could do it himself. He loved it, but was an idiot and trashed the transfer case cruising into town all summer long in 4wd. Rather than put $800 dollars into it to fix the t-case, he went and bought himself a high dollar snowblower. That was the beginning of last season. He texted me at the beginning of thisseason and asked me to help him find another plow truck…


----------



## idaho_01 (Jan 7, 2022)

Kinport said:


> I'm curious what part of the state your in. Boise valley gets 20 inches of snow a year, Island Park gets 200+. I'd say if your averaging less than 35 inches of snowfall a year you're ATV or UTV plow is fine. Anything more than that and you'll probably wish you had a plow mounted on your truck. All of the major brands make plows that will fit your truck and anything built in the last 10 years will be fairly easy to get on and off.
> 
> If you got time and tenacity it's suited just fine for it. I plowed a driveway up in the mountains a few years ago that got lots of snow. Small driveway but he lived far away so I had to charge lots. Felt bad, so I helped him find an old plow truck so he could do it himself. He loved it, but was an idiot and trashed the transfer case cruising into town all summer long in 4wd. Rather than put $800 dollars into it to fix the t-case, he went and bought himself a high dollar snowblower. That was the beginning of last season. He texted me at the beginning of thisseason and asked me to help him find another plow truck…


Oh man, what a story, haha.

I live in Coeur d'Alene, Idaho. About 45 minutes from Canada.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

idaho_01 said:


> Oh man, what a story, haha.
> 
> I live in Coeur d'Alene, Idaho. About 45 minutes from Canada.


So probably 50" or less a year.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I think they already have 50 inches + so far this year


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Looks like 33" BUT there is this-
21/22 snowfall is *79% higher * than historical average this far into the winter.


----------



## idaho_01 (Jan 7, 2022)

Mountain Bob said:


> So probably 50" or less a year.





Hydromaster said:


> I think they already have 50 inches + so far this year





Mountain Bob said:


> Looks like 33" BUT there is this-
> 21/22 snowfall is *79% higher * than historical average this far into the winter.


Ya, it really depends on the year. Some years we can get a ton, and other years not so much.

So any idea on what would be the best tool for the job here based on my climate and area to plow?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would put a plow on the Yoda.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I’m thinking you’re gonna want to go with a V plow for your pick up truck .
And get another plow for one of the ATVs especially if you’re already own one.

here’s the scenario ,( I don’t know if you work from home or not but what if your at work all day and it’s snowing hard wouldn’t it be nice to be able to plow your way in going home then to go home and trying to get through the snow and then put the snow plow on.

And for those lights snows you can just use the ATV and not worry about putting the plow on the truck


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

idaho_01 said:


> Oh man, what a story, haha.
> 
> I live in Coeur d'Alene, Idaho. About 45 minutes from Canada.


Nice country, have friends there and Sandpoint.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

2 units would be nice,I agree, but that is a small area, and road looks flat.So depends on money, and also how your time is. That would be very doable with a v plow on the rzr.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

The side by side will prob give you a little more shelter then the atv. 
I would not use the truck as it ties up your truck and if something breaks it’s your daily driver.

There is a moose v plow for the razr or price a boss blade. 
Little weight in the back and I think you will enjoy it. 

if you add a plow to your truck I’ll bet your insurance company will raise your insurance


----------



## idaho_01 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hydromaster said:


> I'm thinking you're gonna want to go with a V plow for your pick up truck .
> And get another plow for one of the ATVs especially if you're already own one.
> 
> here's the scenario ,( I don't know if you work from home or not but what if your at work all day and it's snowing hard wouldn't it be nice to be able to plow your way in going home then to go home and trying to get through the snow and then put the snow plow on.
> ...


That is a good point. I think I will ultimately end up buying one unit though.



Mountain Bob said:


> 2 units would be nice,I agree, but that is a small area, and road looks flat.So depends on money, and also how your time is. That would be very doable with a v plow on the rzr.


That makes sense. Do you think the RZR would be better than the ATV for plowing?


----------



## idaho_01 (Jan 7, 2022)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> The side by side will prob give you a little more shelter then the atv.
> I would not use the truck as it ties up your truck and if something breaks it's your daily driver.
> 
> There is a moose v plow for the razr or price a boss blade.
> ...


The shelter would be nice, but not completely necessary. Ya, didn't think about if something broke in my truck. I will have to look and see what options Moose and BOSS have?

I just feel like the ATV will be more nimble and have better visibility. Seems like it will be able to zip around and get into tight spaces easier than a RZR.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Both .A V plow for the RZR, you will never regret the V, and, because of weight and size, you would be restricted to a straight blade for the Polaris, BUT you can pick up a atv straight blade setup for 500 bucks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

idaho_01 said:


> The shelter would be nice, but not completely necessary. Ya, didn't think about if something broke in my truck. I will have to look and see what options Moose and BOSS have?
> 
> I just feel like the ATV will be more nimble and have better visibility. Seems like it will be able to zip around and get into tight spaces easier than a RZR.


Only negative using a SXS or ATV is when the snow is wet (high moisture content) and you'll need to plow a few times during the storm. 
I have a Yamaha 660 Grizzly with a 60" Warn ProVantage plow rig and plow close to the same square footage as you have (but road base) and takes about 30min. I don't plow my driveway till there's aboot 6" or more, lesser amounts I don't bother since it typically gets cooked off by the sun.
SXS or ATV plows are light and the majority of the time glide over were the snow has been tracked not getting a clean scrape.


----------



## idaho_01 (Jan 7, 2022)

Mountain Bob said:


> Both .A V plow for the RZR, you will never regret the V, and, because of weight and size, you would be restricted to a straight blade for the Polaris, BUT you can pick up a atv straight blade setup for 500 bucks.


I can only buy 1 for the time being. So you think a V plow for the RZR would be better? It shows that BOSS makes a V-plow for the Polaris ATV as well.


----------



## idaho_01 (Jan 7, 2022)

BUFF said:


> Only negative using a SXS or ATV is when the snow is wet (high moisture content) and you'll need to plow a few times during the storm.
> I have a Yamaha 660 Grizzly with a 60" Warn ProVantage plow rig and plow close to the same square footage as you have (but road base) and takes about 30min. I don't plow my driveway till there's aboot 6" or more, lesser amounts I don't bother since it typically gets cooked off by the sun.
> SXS or ATV plows are light and the majority of the time glide over were the snow has been tracked not getting a clean scrape.


If you had the option of a SXS or ATV to put a plow on what would you go with? Thinking about a V-plow for either.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

I'd go with a Kubota RTV 1100 diesel or gas. Grab the larger snow blower for it. Possibly a rear Daniels back drag pull plow if you want. Do it right the first time and be done with it. That Kubota can do a lot of things very very well. Should last you the rest of your time or life at your property.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

You have plenty of places to throw the snow by the looks of your property picture. Way better than stacking up snow with a plow the entire season.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

idaho_01 said:


> If you had the option of a SXS or ATV to put a plow on what would you go with? Thinking about a V-plow for either.


I'd go with the ATV, eventhough it'll be a smaller width blade you'll be able to maneuver around better and it'd probably be quicker since you can whip a ATV around in tighter places, plus better visibilty.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

My brother in law plows his place with a Polaris sportsman 700 I think and it has a straight blade so if you could put a vee on your 800 that would be ideal.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> My brother in law plows his place with a Polaris sportsman 700 I think and it has a straight blade so if you could put a vee on your 800 that would be ideal.
> View attachment 229505


Is that a cement pond?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Y


BUFF said:


> Is that a cement pond?


Yes it is. There is a pond/swamp just to north that would be good for you. From Caddyshack.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

What is your ideal budget for this project?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

RichardBongIII said:


> What is your ideal budget for this project?


Good question


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

I say go with Truck Plow stay warm while you plow.


----------



## idaho_01 (Jan 7, 2022)

RichardBongIII said:


> What is your ideal budget for this project?





m_ice said:


> Good question


I'm thinking about 4,000. Was hoping to just throw a boss v-plow on either my RZR or ATV.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

idaho_01 said:


> I'm thinking about 4,000. Was hoping to just throw a boss v-plow on either my RZR or ATV.


Well, then go for it. I would just maybe invest in a cab and heater for the RZR. It can get cold plowing.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I assumed the rzr had a cab. I would go cab ,heater and v plow on the rzr.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> I assumed the rzr had a cab. I would go cab ,heater and v plow on the rzr.


Need a cab and heat for a 30min job?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Keeps yer beer from freezing.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

BUFF said:


> Need a cab and heat for a 30min job?


It's a nice option I think when out plowing in the blowing snow.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Need a cab and heat for a 30min job?


Yep,otherwise I'd just keep.paying the other guy.
It was -30° here this morning, 30 minutes out in that, no thanks.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Op
Do you plow this area too & how long is the rest of the drive , if you have to plow it.









would you say your snow is light & fluffy powder or is it something heavier like Sierra Cement?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Yep,otherwise I'd just keep.paying the other guy.
> It was -30° here this morning, 30 minutes out in that, no thanks.


Where he's at it doesn't get very cold.
https://weatherspark.com/y/2174/Average-Weather-in-Coeur-d'Alene-Idaho-United-States-Year-Round
Sure they have the occasional sub zero days but nothing like your area


----------



## idaho_01 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hydromaster said:


> Op
> Do you plow this area too & how long is the rest of the drive , if you have to plow it.
> View attachment 229657
> 
> ...


That other area is a shared private road that we pay somebody else to plow its like a mile long. One lane road that comes up a steep hill with a large drop off on one side. I don't want to mess with that and be responsible for the shared road, also don't feel comfortable plowing on a hill and drop off like that. Ya, Sierra Cement I would say.


----------

